# Monitoring your progress when learning 1-look-OLL



## JL58 (Jan 15, 2010)

With my limited excel skills I developed this excel file to monitor my progress as I try to go from 2 LOLL to 1 LOLL - a tedious task with not much reward if you're not sub 20 
As I was using it more and more I thought it might be of interest for some people in a similar case as mine.

It basically lists all the 58 OLL cases, allows you to rename them, enter your favorite algorithm for each case and mention whether you already know each of them or not. 

From that it computes various stats (like the average OLL turns, the average number of looks, etc.) and provides an elegant  color coding for better differentiate the learned cases from the others.

The original configuration is assuming that you already know the 9 basic OLLs for a 2 look solve (which should be called 1.8 look OLL to be perfectly accurate)

edit Jan 17, 2010
- Corrected the double headlight alg typo
- Change the color formatting
- Added a few case names

View attachment OLL v2.zip

Tell me what you think?

For those who like to tinker with excel the password is "oll".


----------



## Anthony (Jan 15, 2010)

JL58 said:


> 58 OLL cases



57.


----------



## JL58 (Jan 15, 2010)

58, including the solved case


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 15, 2010)

You need an alg to solve the orientation of an already oriented LL?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> You need an alg to solve the orientation of an already oriented LL?



No.

Does the stats & averages incorporate the probabilities?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome.
Thank you very much


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Jan 15, 2010)

this looks like it will help alot!


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe we can integrate our excel documents into each others.


----------



## JL58 (Jan 15, 2010)

To Cyrus: Yes it includes probabilities. It actually the main reason I developed it - to learn the ones that had the biggest impact first.

To F1Z2L3: I'd love to. I suggest that we let others comment for a few days on mine (for bug fixing and improvements) and we'll do it.


----------



## Rook (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh wow, this is great. Now I know that I've learned 27 OLL's and not just some random ones here and there. The probability of occurrence is also nice since I can learn the more frequent cases first.

Just a quick typo I found: case 52 (opposite headlights) is a broken algorithm. You wrote R U R' U R U' R U2. It should be R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'. Then again, everyone should probably know the case already. I just wanted to point that out.

I have a suggestion: once you learn a case and mark it as learned, not only does the case name become green, but the whole area (name, picture, algorithm, etc.) becomes green. That way, it becomes much easier to see what you still have to learn and you won't be accidentally reading things you've learned. I have very little Excel knowledge, so I have no clue how to do that automatically. I just manually fill them in.






^Something like that

Once again, great.

~Rook


----------



## JL58 (Jan 17, 2010)

Rook, thanks for the typo warning. I'll correct it. I will also work on the coloring. Good idea!


----------



## Feryll (Jan 17, 2010)

Very handy! Maybe we should make a PLL one, too. This will make my full OLL a lot easier!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice work!

I know 33 OLL's 

And out of those 33, 13 of them I use algs that I came up with myself.


----------



## JL58 (Jan 18, 2010)

I updated a few things:
- the color formatting (the whole case switches to green when learned)
- the double headlight alg is right (I think)
- I unlock the cube pictures allowing rotation if you decide to change the angle for a different alg.

I am thinking of adding something for PLLs. Not too sure what the metrics should be. I am thinking of "current turn average versus optimum". I think this would assume that PLL "students" come from a U/A only knowledge for a 2 look PLL. I am not sure this is the way it works in reality (I can't remember what process I used). I can certainly include a concept of timing where one would enter its typical time for a PLL and the tool would compute an average based on probability of occurrence. I also think PLLs is a field where one tries several algs and decide to pick one over the others. Therefore the idea of listing up to 3 algs per PLL could be useful. Any comment is welcome.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 29, 2010)

JL58 said:


> With my limited excel skills I developed this excel file to monitor my progress as I try to go from 2 LOLL to 1 LOLL - a tedious task with not much reward if you're not sub 20
> As I was using it more and more I thought it might be of interest for some people in a similar case as mine.
> 
> It basically lists all the 58 OLL cases, allows you to rename them, enter your favorite algorithm for each case and mention whether you already know each of them or not.
> ...



TThnks man i saved that!you should make pll version aswel it would be a good idea as many people who are learning full olll probably dont know full pll


----------



## JL58 (Mar 5, 2010)

There's an incredibly tight limitation on the size of zip files on this forum. I am working on a tool version for PLL's. I cannot get it down to 97Kb. Is there any reason we cannot get it up to a few 100's of Kb (let alone to useful size of a few 10's of Mb...)?


----------



## ssb150388 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Xirsch (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry if the answer is really simple, but how do I rotate the images? And did you also enable this with the PLLs?


----------



## Jani (Mar 16, 2010)

Really great..

I download it, and it makes me want to memorize the rest 9 algs that I haven't know


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Xirsch said:


> Sorry if the answer is really simple, but how do I rotate the images? And did you also enable this with the PLLs?



Open the file, then click on the image of the alg that you want to change. Then the rotating imaging tools pop up, then just rotate to your liking.


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh darn. Too bad I already learned OLL. This would've surely been very useful.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 16, 2010)

NICE


----------

